
Rails 5 edition of the Ruby on Rails Tutorial book - mhartl
https://news.learnenough.com/rails-5-edition-of-rails-tutorial
======
mhartl
The book itself is here:

[http://railstutorial.org/book](http://railstutorial.org/book)

The links in the announcement include a 20% launch discount, expiring tonight
at midnight PDT.

